# broken guitar trip song I made..



## GetOutOf717 (Apr 24, 2012)

spent a couple hours making this song the other day.
stuck in the middle of nowhere with nothing but a 3 stringed guitar and a laptop.
... 

enjoy.
(listen to this while watching a visualizer)


----------



## Doc Road (Nov 1, 2012)

Good job. not bad even at 50%.


----------

